# Sealing Stable Mats??



## daisy2005 (3 September 2012)

Hi All. Does anyone know of anything good to seal rubber stable mats? 

My horse has had rubber mats in her stable for years and never had a problem with them. She then decided to knock her water drinker off the wall and flood her stable. Ever since then my mats don't sit right, there is a gap in-between the front ones which was never there and the mat slips back and goes up over the one behind. I've taken the mats out relayed them and get the same problem. Am going to take them up again and relay them but was wondering if there is anything I could use to seal the mats so this doesn't happen. Only thing I can think of is some cement or bathroom sealant but not sure how good these would be. 

Thanks


----------



## Penny Less (3 September 2012)

Think you would do better posting this in Stable Yard !!!!!


----------



## daisy2005 (3 September 2012)

Ow it was ment to be in there. Thanks will try again.


----------

